# two of my home made middle weights



## Oldude13 (Nov 15, 2015)

Here are two of my home made middle weight bikes 
not sure whose frames


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice bikes
Those dropouts on the red look like Murray


----------



## theterrym (Nov 17, 2015)

Pretty sweet!!


----------



## vincev (Nov 17, 2015)

tell that little guy not to sit down.lol


----------

